# Pros kill fish with meds too



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/parasite-treatment-kills-many-fish-texas-aquarium-n342461


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmmmm.... I wonder what it was they used? They obviously used way too much...OR.... the tank was full of toxic critters which died from the drug and released that toxin. Reefkeepers who use Levamasole to kill flatworms, for example, have to be ready to make a BIG water change about an hour after use, because when those worms all die, they nuke the tank.


----------

